# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger na morning after pil?

## xanoniemmx

*Hallo!

Ik zit hier heel erg mee en ik heb nog steeds geen gerust gevoel.
Een maand geleden heb ik seks gehad met mijn vriend.
Wel MET condoom, die (ontzettend fijn -_-) gescheurd was.
Dus Binnen 2uur een Morning after pil gehaald.
Last van de bijwerkingen had ik helemaal niet dus ik dacht dat alles goed was.
Een week later werd ik wel ongesteld, dus was ik helemaal zeker dat ik niet zwanger was.

Ongeveer 1week geleden precies hetzelfde verhaal.
Ik word er niet goed van.
De condoom was WEER gescheurd, dus WEER de MAP gehaald.
Nu had ik vandaag last bruine afscheiding en ben daarbij erg vermoeid.
Mijn vraag is, kan dit nog van de MAP komen? (ookal heb ik die dus een paar dagen geleden al ingenomen na dat voorval) OF is het mogelijk dat ik TOCH zwanger ben???
Ik heb ook sindsdien een opgezette buik.
Ik heb 2 testen gedaan, allebei negatief.. Maar na vandaag ga ik toch sterk twijfelen... 

Kan IEMAND alsjeblieft helpen?? 
Als ik NIET zwanger ben, begin in mijn volgende cyclus met DE pil.
Beter als steeds een gescheurde condoom toch? =O

alvast bedankt!, M.*

----------

